# Louisiana Limits Update



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

For those of you that follow Captain Marty, I have moved into my new house on Lake Livingston. My wife, Miss Debbie, has retired and I'm closing on my house in Atascosita today. 

I had a great dove hunt in South Texas last weekend.

I have a lot of work to do around the house, but I'll be back at Sabine next week.

My flounder calendar is about 75% full. Fall is in the air and the flounder should be on the move in the next couple of weeks.

If interested in a flounder trip, send me your email by PM and I'll send you the calendar.

Let's go flounder fishing.


----------

